

The Open Organization - LaSombra
http://www.redhat.com/en/explore/the-open-organization-book

======
hitekker
I have an anecdote regarding Redhat.

I was in college at a Career Fair, going through the booths when I chanced
upon two Redhat employees eagerly promoting their company. I talked with them
for two-three minutes, got into an interesting discussion about how OSS can
make money, and of course, complimented them on their red hats. Somewhere
along the way, the younger of the two commented on Redhat's revenue: just one
non-negative sentence with a data point (revenue, I believe) that I could have
read anywhere else.

In a sudden flash of unexplained anger, his older partner immediately turned
to him and said "You are NOT suppose to say that." Ignoring me completely, he
then admonished the younger employee for a moment more, and then immediately
engaged with another college student.

The younger employee was at a loss for words: I don't think either of us saw
that spout of rage coming. Not knowing what else to say, I let the younger one
know that I appreciated his input and quickly left the booth.

Obviously, one bad experience does not invalidate a whole company's culture.
But a video like this, where everything is presented with such cheer, always
make me wonder about the hatred, anger, annoyance, and darkness festering just
underneath the surface.

~~~
Spooky23
Not sure what was going on in your case, but I have a relative who has worked
there in a few tech capacities for many years and she loves it.

Like any gathering of people, there are always a few stinkers I suppose.

~~~
hitekker
Yeah, I agree. It could have happened anywhere else... although I will never
forget the contrast between that moment and the quirky red hats they had.

------
SloopJon
Kind of amusing to read the excerpt, having just applied for a job at Red Hat.
I will gladly pay for coffee if I get an interview.

------
jhibbets
Community and further discussion can be found at: [http://opensource.com/open-
organization](http://opensource.com/open-organization)

------
caminante
"All proceeds from the sale of The Open Organization will be donated to the
[EFF]"

------
discordianfish
I stopped reading at "Igniting passion".

~~~
ProAm
I stopped at 'disrupting'

~~~
snambi
Awesome Comments :)

~~~
ProAm
I cant tell if you are being snarky or not, but I normally try to post HN-
worthy comments however this article was on the front page and was terrible,
and I really like RedHat. I thought Id get downvoted into oblivion but it
wasnt too bad,. Just not HN material.

~~~
snambi
no, I was not snarky. I genuinely liked the comment.

------
fapjacks
Well, I mean... Now that they've forcibly shimmed systemd into everything,
they might as well claim to institute "sunshine laws" or whatever. The winner,
after all, gets to write history.

